# Number of attachments has reached its limit.



## raj_07 (May 15, 2015)

Dear Expats,

I already uploaded 62 files into my immi account, now CO requested for further information about my job papers. But I cann't upload those document into my immi account as the number of attachments (more than 60 files) has reached its limit.

I already mail them several times but no reply. Already try to call them today LST 9 am but call disconnect after waiting 30 mins. 

Is there anyone facing the same situation? is there any specific service mail of DIBP to resolve this issue? 

waiting feedback from experts.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Raj,

I am also in the same situation. Already mail them last week, planning to call them next week.

So far, my understanding, they will send some temporary IP to upload requested document. Keep updated for any changes. Don't get worry for this.

Thanks


raj_07 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I already uploaded 62 files into my immi account, now CO requested for further information about my job papers. But I cann't upload those document into my immi account as the number of attachments (more than 60 files) has reached its limit.
> 
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Raj,

I got the reply back from GSM allocated team today having with the following text.

-------
Dear Mr XXXXX,


As you cannot attach further information to your ImmiAccount you can email the relevant documents to [email protected]

It would appear from your email below that you emailed the relevant information on 5 February 2015 and the visa processing team will action this information in due course.

When you email [email protected] you will have received an automated response which is acknowledgement of receipt of your email.

The visa processing team are unable to provide processing updates on your application and I note that further action on your application is also pending the birth of your child.


regards
XXXX
Business Support, General Skilled Migration Programme Section
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division

-------
Only one information is incorrent or may be typo mistake. I mail them 5 Feb, 2016 (AST) but they mention about 5 Feb, 2015.

Hope this will be helpful to you..So don't need to worry for it. 

Keep in touch and best of luck.


----------



## raj_07 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for latest update, I am also planning to send another mail.

keep in touch buddy 


amar_klanti said:


> Dear Raj,
> 
> I got the reply back from GSM allocated team today having with the following text.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

For future reference, if you have a lot of documents to provide it's best if you can combine them into single pdfs, so scan multiple pay slips into a single pdf, your employer reference letters into a single pdf, etc.

I've not heard of many 189 applicants running out of attachments, but it obviously can happen.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Raj,
> 
> I got the reply back from GSM allocated team today having with the following text.
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,

Just wanted to know that whether you sent them email on the same email address or they created more space for you on immi account? I had faced the same situation and response from them. Just wanted to know if mailing the documents requested by CO on the email address works or not? I've also heard that it delays your processing time. If you still use this forum please reply to my query. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

raj_07 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I already uploaded 62 files into my immi account, now CO requested for further information about my job papers. But I cann't upload those document into my immi account as the number of attachments (more than 60 files) has reached its limit.
> 
> ...


Same query for you too Raj. Please reply if you are reading this. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------

